# 200 inch projector advice needed



## natethegreat (Dec 7, 2011)

Hello all, 

My friend is building a giant theater. His budget is around 35k for everything. :yikes: He wants a 200" screen. Any recommendations? I'm guessing it will probably need to be less than 10k for the projector. The room is giant so there are no limitations on placement. 

Thanks, 

Nate


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

natethegreat said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My friend is building a giant theater. His budget is around 35k for everything. :yikes: He wants a 200" screen. Any recommendations? I'm guessing it will probably need to be less than 10k for the projector. The room is giant so there are no limitations on placement.
> 
> ...


Nate,
My sincerest apologies for the delay in getting to your thread. Needless to say, your friend has the resources to put together a great HT.

Could you perhaps provide a little more information about the room size? In addition, is there any preexisting equipment that is going to be incorporated into this?

I will say it can be somewhat surprising to see how much of a budget goes towards labor and even things like wiring when employing Custom Installers. Things like Home Automation are not cheap and what is often sacrificed to get all of the bells and whistles is component quality.

If this budget is going to be somewhat DIY centric, it really can make a major difference. The usual protocol with budgets like this is to meet with AV Stores who will in turn provide you with a proposal. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

This sounds like a "kid in the candy store" scenario! 35k?? Wow.


----------



## SinCron (Dec 20, 2010)

That sounds amazing. I'd be tempted to do a DIY screen from Seymour AV, great projector and Rotary Woofer, then build seven 4-way tower speakers to identical specs.


----------



## J&D (Apr 11, 2008)

35K sounds like a great budget for all the gear but does that include finishing out the room as well? That can evaporate quickly once you begin to add treatments, seating, lighting, control etc... Definitely need to know the dimensions of the space before making any recommendations on projector. Is 3D important? Is a 200" screen a hard requirement?


----------

